# OPC/PCA Trades



## Wayne (Sep 21, 2015)

Gabor had asked for a list of PCA churches that had moved to the OPC, and vice-versa. Here is that list, though with some caveats. A few of these churches may no longer be extant--I didn't take time to check. And I make no claim that this list is complete. If you have solid information on others and can add to the list, I'm interested in perfecting it. Turns out the trading hasn't been entirely equal, but still, close.

*Transferred from OPC to PCA [14 total]:*

Faith Presbyterian, Anchorage, AK, from OPC, 10/05/06 
New Life Presbyterian, Escondido, CA, from OPC 02/01/89
Coastal Community, Oceanside, CA from OPC 02/01/89
Peninsula Presbyterian, Pacific Grove, CA, from OPC 02/24/91
Westminster Presbyterian, Valdosta, GA, from OPC 01/14/75
Covenant Presbyterian, Burtonsville, MD, from OPC 03/15/08 [withdrew from PCA 03/16/13]
Rocky Mountain Community Church, Billings, MT, from OPC 01/24/02
Covenant Presbyterian, Doylestown, PA, from OPC 11/17/01
New Life Presbyterian, Dresher, PA, from OPC 12/04/88
Bethany Presbyterian, Oxford, PA, from OPC 2014 
New Life Church of Philadelphia, from OPC 09/10/88
Grace Presbyterian, Greenville, TN, from OPC 01/17/76
West Hills Presbyterian, Harriman, TN, from OPC 06/29/75 
Grace Covenant Presbyterian, Tidewater, VA, from OPC 01/27/84

*Transferred from PCA to OPC [9 total]:*

First Presbyterian [now Redeemer OPC], Hueytown, AL, received by OPC on 01/22/91
Prescott Presbyterian, Prescott, AZ, into OPC on 09/25/95
Grace Presbyterian, Moreno Valley, CA, into OPC on 07/19/95
Covenant RP Mission, LaGrange, GA, into OPC on 07/15/89
Christ Presbyterian, Hazelwood, MO, received into OPC circa 2009 
New Covenant, Raleigh, NC, into OPC on 01/07/01
(The) Church of the Covenant, Cincinnati, OH, into OPC on 08/03/13
Grace Presbyterian, Norman, OK into OPC 03/18/99
Promise Presbyterian, Philadelphia, into OPC on 11/11/2000.


----------



## Calvinbeza (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Calvinbeza (Sep 21, 2015)

Christ Presbyterian Church in Elkton, MD from OPC to Glasgow PCA(become the third site of the church)
Pilgrim Church in Philly from OPC to PCA
Faith Covenant Church in Kalipsell, MT from OPC to PCA
New Covenant Presbyterian Church in Monroeville PA from OPC to PCA
Redeemer Presbyterian Church in Torrance CA from OPC to PCA
New Life Presbyterian Church in LaMesa CA from OPC to PCA

Wayne thanks for the list. I found these churches transferred to PCA.


----------



## Calvinbeza (Sep 22, 2015)

Gallatin Valley Presbyterian Church(now Trinity Church) from OPC to PCA


----------



## Calvinbeza (Sep 24, 2015)

Grace Presbyterian Church in Mt. Vernon WA from OPC to PCA(03.23.2014)


----------

